# Self Care boarding Facility in Rockford,IL



## 472SCJ (Jun 18, 2012)

Rice Land Maintenance is offering someone or someone and a friend the opportunity to rent their own place to board up to 5 horses( no more than 5 allowed )you will be able to use the barn which has 4 stalls,with room to make a 5th stall, new electric, water. There is a small outdoor riding arena. there are a total of 4 pastures for grazing approx 4.6 acres total, 2 of the pastures could be split into smaller ones for rotating. We are currently in the process of replacing fencing,as needed and as the funds allow, one area, there is a double shelter with water and electric, we will be making this into a dry lot as funds allow , also will consider putting up other shelters if needed..... this will be a self care facility for rent, rent will include the water and electric.....you will need your own: electric fence materials if you use electric fence
water containers, I have one you can use
there is a place for trailer storage
hay storage will need to be addressed
owner is flexible to a degree

give a call to discuss all options
815-621-6375 leave message if no answer...thanks Pete

Deposit of $550.00 will be needed
1 to 3 horses....=$575.00 each month
4 horses...........=$650.00 each month
5 horses...........=$750.00 each month


----------

